# LR3 or DES?  What is your favorite to research and why?



## Blueskypeptide (Dec 27, 2013)

*Which IGF to you prefer to research and why? *


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 27, 2013)

I've still to try either but I think lr3 will be my first try. I've heard nothing but good things and since I'll be doing a pct I'm going to use it to keep some size I hope.


----------



## Christsean (Dec 27, 2013)

Don't know yet, but about to try DES.


----------



## tl0311 (Dec 27, 2013)

have some LR3 in route. haven't decided if I want to run it during pct, or while on. hear good things about running during cycle. and was planning on using ostra rx during pct. maybe ill strike it rich and will run during and after!


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 27, 2013)

I've heard good things about blues ostarine. That stuff is just awesome!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 27, 2013)

DES is my preferred chain.  Insane pumps when used peri workout and total control on areas affected by it's use.


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Dec 31, 2013)

DES does not typically get the attention it deserves.  Test subjects respond differently to certain proteins, therefore it is always recommended to research both at least once to determine what is best for your research. 

Happy New Year!!


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------



## goodguy19064 (Feb 12, 2014)

Does igf des have to be shot I'm or can it be subq


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 13, 2014)

goodguy19064 said:


> Does igf des have to be shot I'm or can it be subq



IM split bilaterally.


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 17, 2014)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> IM split bilaterally.



Which do you prefer: LR3 or DES?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 17, 2014)

I like them both but prefer DES. More of a direct pump


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 17, 2014)

I voted what D-Lats voted for


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Feb 19, 2014)

LR3 because it has been proven and approved by the FDA


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 20, 2014)

LR3 IS NOT APPROVED BY THE FDA. A version of IGF is but its not LR3 for clarification.




THEIGF-1MAN said:


> LR3 because it has been proven and approved by the FDA


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Feb 20, 2014)

purchaseprotein said:


> LR3 IS NOT APPROVED BY THE FDA. A version of IGF is but its not LR3 for clarification.



I understand it is approved by the FDA for diabetic use and nerve(specifically peripheral) tissue repair. Can look into it.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 20, 2014)

Let me know when you find evidence that backs this claim. 




THEIGF-1MAN said:


> I understand it is approved by the FDA for diabetic use and nerve(specifically peripheral) tissue repair. Can look into it.


----------



## s2h (Feb 20, 2014)

he's talking about Increlex i would assume...


----------



## Christsean (Feb 20, 2014)

s2h said:


> he's talking about Increlex i would assume...



S2h what is your favorite brother?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Feb 20, 2014)

purchaseprotein said:


> Let me know when you find evidence that backs this claim.



http://www.increlex.com/hcp-igf1-replacement-therapy-with-increlex.asp
only FDA-approved therapy for the treatment of severe Primary IGFD.

Successful Clinical trials in applications of diabetes and peripheral nerve damage.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Feb 20, 2014)

s2h said:


> he's talking about Increlex i would assume...



Correct. I thought it was FDA approved for diabetic use too, but its still in the clinical trials phase. I would have thought by now it was out of clinical trials for diabetic applications.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 20, 2014)

Tyler114 said:


> Which do you prefer: LR3 or DES?



Des gets my preference right now.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 21, 2014)

Correct which I referred to but its not LR3 as I am sure you are aware.




s2h said:


> he's talking about Increlex i would assume...


----------



## s2h (Feb 21, 2014)

purchaseprotein said:


> Correct which I referred to but its not LR3 as I am sure you are aware.



correct...there was someone confusion when Imcrelex came out that it was lr3 on some boards..which we know isn't correct..just a mix up or assumption by someone back then..


----------



## s2h (Feb 21, 2014)

Christsean said:


> S2h what is your favorite brother?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk



purchase peptides is my go to for my donkey that lives on a private island...he likes all of them and the situation would dictate which one..if it came down to only one ever to use for him..it would prob be lr3..


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback guys!!! Turning into a great thread with no spam!


----------



## bucknaked (Feb 21, 2014)

Ima going with IGFLR3 it seem to work better for me


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 21, 2014)

loving the igf-1 des right now never tried the lr3  but i want to for pct too


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

Long R3, been using it since the 90's when it was first released and patented by Gropep Australia and we got it into the US. As you can tell from my handle I love my IGF-1. The LongR3 also has MUCH better bang for your buck and punch then HGH. I also find the LR3 version to be the most stable and long lasting. The half life is 14hrs, but I feel it for > 24hrs, if I add 2iu/hgh (for synergy) I feel it for 48-72hrs with extreme numbing(CTS), tingling, hypoglycemia and the thermogenisis(particularly with my lower stomach and lower back). LR3 hands down! Hope this helps.


----------

